
Show HN: Automated screening Job Interviews - hsuresh
https://www.interviewpass.co/
======
hsuresh
Founder here. Happy to answer your queries about this product.

Hiring and job search takes way too much time. Most of the bottleneck is at
the screening stage for companies, and getting a foot in the door for
applicants. This is an attempt towards solving it, although right now our
product is focused on the businesses.

